# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  προβλημα με διακοπτη μιζας σε wv polo 1.4 101 hp (6Ν)

## G.POL

Καλημερα.
παιδια αντιμετωπιζω ενα θεμα με το διακοπτη της μιζας,οταν γυριζει στην τελικη του φαση για να παρει εμπρος,οι 5 στις 10 φορες δουλευει.
Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι τα εχουν παιξει οι επαφες του διακοπτη.
Εβγαλα το καπακι του τιμονιου και το μονο που ειδα σαν κωδικο ειναι αυτος(357905851F).
Ψαχνοντας λιγο στο ιντερνετ,βρηκα ολο το σχεδιαγραμα με ολα τα περιφεριακα του διακοπτη,και υποθετω πως μονο αυτο(6Ν0905865)http://vagauto.com.ua/?catalogue=vag...09a3456fe2e2c9με ενδιαφερει.
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω,επιδη "σκαμπαζω"αρκετα με ηλεκτρολογικα-ηλεκτρονικα,αν ειναι ευκολο να το αλλαξω,και τι πρεπει να προσεξω?
Υπαρχει κανενας οδηγος-video?
Ευχαριστω θερμα

----------


## ezizu

Μια απορία. Πως κατάλαβες ότι φταίει ο διακόπτης που αναφέρεσαι και όχι η μίζα ή το βαρελάκι της μίζας ;

----------


## G.POL

> Μια απορία. Πως κατάλαβες ότι φταίει ο διακόπτης που αναφέρεσαι και όχι η μίζα ή το βαρελάκι της μίζας ;


γεια. 
το καταλαβα γιατι οταν ζοριζω το κλειδι προς τα πανω κατα την περιστροφη ,παιρνει κανονικα.

----------


## ezizu

Κοίταξε αυτά τα link ....ίσως σε βοηθήσουν:

http://www.ehow.com/how_2100027_repl...on-switch.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Bl3mdzLaYc

http://www.youtube.com/results?searc....1.iJO0phNFlTw

----------

G.POL (12-12-12)

----------


## G.POL

> Κοίταξε αυτά τα link ....ίσως σε βοηθήσουν:
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_2100027_repl...on-switch.html
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Bl3mdzLaYc
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?searc....1.iJO0phNFlTw


Σηφη σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το χρονο σου και την πολυτιμη βοηθεια.
μονο το δευτερο λινκ ειχα υποψην μου.τα αλλα 2 δεν τα ειχα "πετυχει"
καθισα και το εψαξα ακομα παραπανω το θεμα,και εντοπισα ενα ακομα κατατοπιστικο λινκhttp://www.gti-vr6.net/wiki/index.ph..._with_pictures,που ισως βοηθησει στο μελλον και αλλα παιδια με παρομοιο προβλημα.
οταν θα το τακτοποιησω,θα ενημερωσω.

----------


## ezizu

Όντως κατατοπιστικότατο το link που έδωσες.
Καλή επιτυχία στην .....εγχείρηση . :Wink:

----------

G.POL (12-12-12)

----------


## G.POL

> Σηφη σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το χρονο σου και την πολυτιμη βοηθεια.
> μονο το δευτερο λινκ ειχα υποψην μου.τα αλλα 2 δεν τα ειχα "πετυχει"
> καθισα και το εψαξα ακομα παραπανω το θεμα,και εντοπισα ενα ακομα κατατοπιστικο λινκhttp://www.gti-vr6.net/wiki/index.ph..._with_pictures,που ισως βοηθησει στο μελλον και αλλα παιδια με παρομοιο προβλημα.
> οταν θα το τακτοποιησω,θα ενημερωσω.


επιδη το λινκ ειναι dead ,παραθετω ενα αλλο κατατοπιστικο http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3421753

----------

